# Brat si do parády



## parolearruffate

Ahoj všem,
chtěla bych vědět význam tohoto výrazu:

- Bylo mu nejvýš devatenáct a podle obleku byl z nějaké velmi dobré rodiny. Někdy si takhle do parády berou otcové své vlastní syny. Místo zájezdu na nějaký tichomořský kokosový ostrov jim, aby se tužili, zaplatí takovýhle večer...

Děkuju...


----------



## littledogboy

Trochu složitější idiom.

V první řadě to znamená něco jako vzít si někoho na starost, někoho trénovat ale třeba i zmlátit. Řekněme dát někomu tvrdou školu, cepovat? Je to takové afektované,třeba vojína si vzal do parády důstojník a nechal ho celý den tvrdě cvičit, a to buď za trest, nebo aby se něco naučil, kdo ví.

Určitě tam slyšíte tu parádu, která pěkně navazuje na ten oblek?


----------



## parolearruffate

něco jako zasvětit?


----------



## Hrdlodus

littledogboy zmínil parádu v souvislosti s oblekem. Měl tím na mysli, že paráda se používá v spojitosti s hezkým oblečením. "Hodit se do parády" - dobře-společensky-ke zvláštní příležitosti se obléci.

Zde je to ale, jak zmínil, "dát tvrdou školu". "Vzít si do parády" - rozhodnout se udělat něco pořádně. Zaplatit synovi takovýhle večer, je poměrně odvážný krok, proto byl použit tak silný výraz.

Zasvětit ne.


----------



## littledogboy

něco jako lick someone into shape


----------

